# Erfahrung mit Naked Optics



## The_Rookie_97 (16. Juni 2020)

Guten Tag an alle Mountainbiker,

ich erstelle dieses Thema, um euch zu informieren bzw. um eure Meinung/Erfahrung mit der Firma Naked Optics einzuholen. 

Aber von vorne:

Vor einigen Wochen war ich auf der Suche nach einer neuen Radbrille fürs Mountainbiken. Ich bin mit meinem Canyon Torque gerne schnell bergab unterwegs und auch das ein oder andere Mal auch im Bikepark zu sehen. Auf meiner Suche bin ich auf die Firma Naked Optics gestoßen und auf deren neuste Brille, die Falcon. Durch die Möglichkeit die Brille als Goggle umzurüsten sowie dem ansprechenden Design und die herausragenden Bewertungen habe ich mich letztendlich dazu entschieden, sie zu bestellen. 
In meiner Vergangenheit bin ich über viele Jahre nur Oakley Brillen gefahren und habe zumindest eine vergleichbare Qualität erwartet. Leider stellte sich eine große Ernüchterung bei mir ein, als ich sie zum ersten Mal aus dem Case nahm und in der Hand hielt. Der Brillenrahmen quietschte bei leichter Verbiegung, die Bügel waren mit einer winzigen Schraube befestigt und allgemein machte die Brille eher einen "billigen" Eindruck. Aus diesem Grund schickte ich sie zurück nach Österreich (Rückversand aus DE übrigens 8 Euro!). Da mich die positiven Bewertungen auf der offiziellen Seite von Naked Optics zum Kauf ermutigt haben, wollte ich nun eine Bewertung schreiben, um all die jenigen zu warnen, welche die Qualität von z. B. Oakley gewohnt sind. Ich verfasste eine 6/10 Sterne Bewertung mit Lob fürs Konzept und gut gemeinter Kritik für die Umsetzung. Dabei habe ich immer versucht sachlich zu schreiben und die Brille nicht schlecht zu reden. Nach dem Abschicken der Bewertung musste diese dann noch durch einen Mitarbeiter "geprüft" werden. Nach gut zwei Wochen sind zwar zahlreiche Bewertungen von den letzten Wochen veröffentlicht worden, aber meine fehlt gänzlich. Ich verstehe ja, dass der Erfolg eines Start-up`s  zwar stark von den Kundenbewertungen abhängt, aber "schlechte" bzw. nicht herausragende Bewertung zu unterschlagen und nicht zu veröffentlichen ist für mich Betrug am Kunden. 

Wie sind eure Erfahrungen? Hat jemanden von euch die Falcon und ist glücklich oder hat eventuell schon jemand die gleichen Erfahrungen wie ich gemacht?

Liebe Grüße
The_Rookie_97


----------



## on any sunday (16. Juni 2020)

Und schon wieder verspricht der Titel mehr als der Inhalt leisten kann.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## moudi (16. Juni 2020)

Ich habe mir die Falcon auch bestellt und bin nicht sehr begeistert...Die Bügel sind sehr breit und passen weder unter meinen Giro noch den TLD A1 Helm. Die Brille hält auch nicht sehr gut obwohl ich keine zu schmale Birne habe. Das Glas hingegen ist gut....Ich habe in meiner Bewertung lediglich darauf hingewiesen dass die breiten Bügel mit diversen Helmen nicht optimal passen könnten. Auch meine Bewertung wurde nicht veröffentlicht....Aber was solls,ich versuche jetzt die Bügel mit dem Heissluftföhn etwas zu "optimieren" :/ und die nächste Brille kaufe ich dann wieder im Laden wo ich diese auch probieren kann


----------



## roliK (17. Juni 2020)

Hab zwei Skibrillen von denen, im Freundeskreis sind die auch recht stark vertreten - Qualität gut, preislich fair (und nicht so abgehoben wie Oakley/Smith/Anon undwiesiealleheißen). Einzig mit dem Klarglas für Nachtfahrten bin ich nicht ganz zufrieden, das läuft ziemlich schnell an. Ansonsten würd ich die jederzeit wieder kaufen.


----------



## NAKEDOptics (13. Juli 2020)

Hallo The_Rookie_97.

Auch wir als NAKED Optics möchten Stellung zu dem Beitrag beziehen.

Wir bedauern die negativen Erfahrungen natürlich sehr. Kurz zur Erklärung, wie wir intern die Bewertungen und Feedbacks bearbeiten. Wir sind noch ein relativ junges und kleines Team. Die neuen Bewertungen werden durchschnittlich einmal pro Woche bearbeitet. Wenn wir feststellen, dass ein Kunde nicht zufrieden ist, kontaktieren wir diesen meistens direkt. Die Kontaktaufnahme hilft uns, konstruktive Kritik and Anregungen einzuholen. Das Feedback fließt bei uns anschließend immer in die künftige Produktentwicklung ein und hilft uns, unsere Produkte zu verbessern.

Wir haben auch mit dir, The_Rookie_97, nach Erhalt der Bewertung zur FALCON Kontakt aufgenommen, um das Feedback besser einordnen und bearbeiten zu können.

Wir verwenden für unsere Sportbrillen ein neueres und innovativeres Material (TR 90) als manche großen Mitbewerber. Das TR 90 Material fühlt sich biegsamer und flexibler an, als man es vielleicht von älteren Modellen gewohnt ist. Unserer Meinung nach hat man mit dem neuen und innovativen Material aber keinen Nachteil hinsichtlich der Langlebigkeit des Produktes. Nichtsdestotrotz arbeiten wir aber natürlich mit Hilfe des Feedbacks der Kunden auf Hochtouren an Produktverbesserungen und wollen uns somit auch weiterentwickeln.

Für deine konstruktive Kritik möchten wir uns auch noch einmal herzlich bei dir bedanken. Wie du vermutlich schon festgestellt hast, wurde deine Bewertung auch noch im Juni veröffentlicht.

Wir möchten auch noch anmerken, dass uns die Zufriedenheit unserer Kunden sehr am Herzen liegt. Das heißt sofern es Probleme mit dem Produkt gibt, kann man sich jederzeit an folgende E-Mail-Adresse wenden: [email protected]
Wir sind sehr bemüht eine zufriedenstellende Lösung zu finden.

Wir wünschen dir alles Gute und viel Gesundheit!

LG NAKED Optics


----------



## The_Rookie_97 (14. Juli 2020)

Hallo NAKEDOptics, 

es freut mich von Ihnen zu hören. 
Wenn ich ehrlich bin habe ich mich schon länger nicht mehr mit dem Thema befasst. Dennoch möchte ich in diesem Beitrag betonen, dass das Support-Team von NAKEDOptics einwandfrei ist. Meine gut gemeinte Kritik wurde aufgenommen und es wurde mir der Eindruck vermittelt, dass man diese auch umsetzen möchte.  Somit bin ich letztendlich zwar kein FALCON-Fahrer, muss aber den im ersten Beitrag genannten negativen Eindruck am Unternehmen revidieren. 

Ich wünsche Ihnen viel Erfolg in der Zukunft! 

LG The_Rookie_97


----------



## swindle (27. Juli 2020)

.


----------



## hans7 (1. August 2021)

Möchte keinen neuen Thread aufmachen:

Wie sieht es denn mit der kratzbeständigkeit der Gläser aus? jemand damit Erfahrung gemacht?


----------



## michlbike (7. August 2021)

hans7 schrieb:


> Möchte keinen neuen Thread aufmachen:
> 
> Wie sieht es denn mit der kratzbeständigkeit der Gläser aus? jemand damit Erfahrung gemacht?


Ich habe eine. Nutze sie nicht sehr viel, aber sie scheint mir recht empfindlich gegenüber kratzern … konnte vergleichen mit Prizm Trail Gläsern, die nutze ich täglich …


----------



## hans7 (7. August 2021)

michlbike schrieb:


> Ich habe eine. Nutze sie nicht sehr viel, aber sie scheint mir recht empfindlich gegenüber kratzern … konnte vergleichen mit Prizm Trail Gläsern, die nutze ich täglich …


Das ist nicht schön zu hören, hab schon Erfahrung gemacht mit den alten Adidas evil eye und auch den Googles. Da reicht schon mit dem Beutel diese zu säubern und du hast Kratzer drin. Hoffe mal, das Naked
 da bissl anders ist. 

Gute Erfahrung habe ich mit Gloryfy gemacht, bis jetzt keine Kratzer und das Glas soll nicht nur eine Schicht haben sondern durchgängig, also das ganze Glas, getönt sein.


----------



## hans7 (10. August 2021)

Gibts noch weitere Leute die Erfahrung mit NakedOptics haben?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jfk6020 (11. August 2021)

Hallo Hans, 
ich habe seit Jahren eine Skibrille von naked und seit 2 Monaten die Hawk. Bis jetzt kann ich nichts schlechtes zu den Gläsern sagen, nutze die Brille beim Biken. Habe im Wald schon 2-3 mal einen kleines Ast abgekommen, das Glas hat das bis jetzt ohne Kratzer weg gesteckt. 

LG
Johnny


----------



## swindle (16. August 2021)

habe auch seit 2-3 Monaten eine Hawk. Kann nicht klagen. Bin voll zufrieden


----------

